# Cecil County, MD



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Dragstrip there. Street racing (amateurs like us) is on Friday nights starting at 5 PM and Test in tune (time trials) are Saturday mornings at 8 AM. Love to see some Cruzes represent! Here is the website for more info. We can organize a date if you guys want to go deep, haha.

Approx travel times:

Baltimore: 45min-1hour
DC / Northern VA 1-2 hrs
Philly/ Southeastern PA 1 hr
Southern NJ: 30 min- 45 min
Central NJ: 1-2 hrs
Delaware: 15 min


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Would be nice, but that's a 5 hour drive for me. Maybe if we did a weekend long meet, then i could justify it, but not just for a Friday night. Would be nice to run a few of you guys though (don't worry I wont beat you too bad...) HAHAHA


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Yeah good idea just too far for me. Just under 6 hour drive from pittsburgh


Sent from iPhone 4


----------

